# Visceral Fat



## MrPixels (Dec 19, 2022)

Diagnosed a few months ago and have been trying to lose weight using a combination of diet & exercise (not much of the later really).
Started my diet opting to restrict my carbs, and using the Mosley Blood Sugar Diet  of 800 cals a day. Have lost  a good bit of weight and am currently stuck at 76.5k but still have a large amount of belly fat that just wont budge. Any ideas what next? Due to go back for my next blood test next month, to check my HBAc1. When first diagnosed Type 2 that was at 52 and then came down to 50 at the last test.


----------



## travellor (Dec 19, 2022)

Keep at it.
I did the original shake diet to finish off my weight loss.
I also realised from being on this site it's very easy to wobble on a diet, the shakes make sure there is no calorie or carb creep.

But It is normal for diets to slow down, or stall, but they pick up again.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 20, 2022)

@travellor is right, you just have to keep chipping away at it. Very disheartening at times when you plateau, but worth it in the end


----------



## Jenny65 (Dec 20, 2022)

MrPixels said:


> Diagnosed a few months ago and have been trying to lose weight using a combination of diet & exercise (not much of the later really).
> Started my diet opting to restrict my carbs, and using the Mosley Blood Sugar Diet  of 800 cals a day. Have lost  a good bit of weight and am currently stuck at 76.5k but still have a large amount of belly fat that just wont budge. Any ideas what next? Due to go back for my next blood test next month, to check my HBAc1. When first diagnosed Type 2 that was at 52 and then came down to 50 at the last test.


Keep going, I was the same, the belly fat is finally going down but was the last to shift, still have more to go but gone from excessive to acceptable, just want to get to under 6 visceral fat and a flatter stomach,  I have started using stomach massage which is supposed to be good for digestion and it feels nice and relaxing, not sure if its the reason but my stomach fat is starting to go, although my arms and legs are like twigs so in comparrison it will always look larger, the main thing is it will be healthier whatever the appearance.  Well done on your loss by the way x


----------

